# who says labs aren't smart? amusing story.



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This story is quite amusing, although I find this owner irresponsible nonetheless. Someone could steal his dog, she could get in a fight or any number of mishaps. But so far, so good it seems and she's quite the celeb.

Dog Learns to Ride the Bus Alone, Takes Herself on Weekly Trips to the Dog Park | First to Know


----------

